#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-05
<tdr112> morning all
<tdr112> afternoon
<tdr112> anyone know a good tool for finding memory leaks on a ubuntu server
<tdr112> i have tomcat and mysql running on it
<tdr112> i keep running out of ram
<czajkowski> tdr112: ask in #ubuntu-server or poke Daviey in here
<tdr112> thanks a good idea czajkowski
<tdr112> thanks
<tdr112> at the moment i dont know if its a java thing or my server set up
<slashtom> tdr112: you could use munin to monitor the memory usage against time
<czajkowski> tdr112: Daviey is usally nice and easy to talk to and doesnt mind being poked
<tdr112> slashtom: i will give that a go
<ebel> tdr112: use top (or htop) to see which is using the most memory
<ebel> a "memory leak" usually means a bug in the programme that's causing it to use too much memory.
<ebel> Which is different from "my programme is using too much memory"
<ebel> in that case there are other potential causes (a) your server needs more ram (b) you have configured the various programmes to use too much memory, (c) you are trying to get the programmes to do too much
<tdr112> ebel: to tell you the truth i am not sure if it is the code or my set up , i am just looking at top and see my ram is being eaten up
<ebel> (a) can be solved with money, (b) can be solved by tweaking the settings of the various programmes (but that might cause (c))
<ebel> (c) is the hardest since you then have to change your code
<ebel> tdr112: make sure it's not a case of this: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ebel> unused ram is wasted ram.
<ebel> Linux will use ram (if possible) as a disk cache. it makes your server much faster.
<ebel> Don't look at the ram usage in top to figure out how much ram you have/don't have.
<ebel> Look at how much swapping is happening.
<ebel> Also, if programmes are being killed by OOM (out of memory killer) then you have problems,
<ebel> If there is lots of swapping then you don't have a lot of ram.
<ebel> You can see how much swapping is happening with "vmstat 1"
<tdr112> well must look into them , I have just been told by the boss that the server has http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ebel> if you see 0 for si (swap in) and 0 for so (swap out), then you are not swapping and have sufficent ram.
<tdr112> New window
<tdr112> Print all
<tdr112> Ubuntu Memory Leak
<tdr112> 				
<tdr112> 	
<tdr112> 				
<tdr112> 				
<tdr112> 	
<tdr112> Inbox X	
<tdr112> ReplyReply
<tdr112> More
<tdr112> [Offline] Sacchi Mestry . to me, Jim, Sean, Ameen
<tdr112> show details Sep 2 (3 days ago)
<tdr112> Hi Jeffrey,
<ebel> hehehe, copy paste job.
<tdr112> Can you please check if there memory leak on Ubuntu (new POAM server).
<tdr112> Regards,
<tdr112> Sacchi
<tdr112> Reply
<tdr112> fecking hell i hate putty
<tdr112> anyway thanks all i will double check it
<ebel> If the server is swapping (ie run out of ram), then the load will increase, and performance will go to the dogs.
<ebel> If the server is not swapping (it's not uncommon for there to be a little bit of swap used), then there is no memory problem now.
<tdr112> so i should check free -m
<ebel> The important thing to look at is the amount of stuff going into or out of swap.
<ebel> yes "free -m" is your friend
<ebel> memory leaks usually mean a bug in your code, and can be identified by you code slowly requireing more memory as time goes on, and requireing restarts
<ebel> they are hard to do in the likes of java
<ebel> i strongly doubt you did not find a memory leak in mysql
<ebel> However your PHB might call any memory problem a 'memory leak'.
<tdr112> ya , i think it will be more likly the code , i will set up a test ubuntu server and try some things on it firist
<ebel> first look at the live system and see if it's using a lot of memory or swapping. if it isn't, there might be no memory problem.
<ebel> 'premature optimization ...' and all that
<tdr112> ebel: i use did free -m  and its showing 3gb free ram
<tdr112> i will ask the PHB to explain what he wants
<ebel> Tell him you've looked into it, and everything is fine.
<ebel> Managers like to think they are doing something.
<tdr112> that does sound better
<ebel> and must be seen to be doing things.
<ebel> No point making work for yourself to fix problems that don't exist. :)
<ebel> Welcome to the world of work.
<ebel> ☺
<tdr112> ebel: i dont like it here :)
<czajkowski> why the :) then
<ebel> go back job hunting?
<czajkowski> http://likeknow.com/ *sigh*  really in this day and age :/
<ebel> I don't think that's a real programming site/project... since it doesn't do anything
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> ebel: you have mail re DNS
<ebel> ah i see
<czajkowski> if you need anything else just shout
 * ebel must digest and investigate
<czajkowski> if any issues you can login into Rt.u.c and comment on the ticket
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-06
 * ebel wonders how to debug problems where his mouse pointer will just stop appearing on one monitor
<tdr112> you could write some thing that outputs the x/y of where the mouse is
<ebel> i want the mouse pointer to appear
<airurando> ebel: you about?
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> airurando: get your wiki done
<airurando> ebel, now that the website is back I was wondering if we can effect the LoCo dir blog feed from within the website.
<airurando> my rudimentary understanding of the aggregrator isn't sufficient.
<airurando> there is something about categories but I have no idea
<czajkowski> right so in theory a categroy for loconews should be created
<czajkowski> so stuff about our geeknics would be displayed
<airurando> czajkowski: I know I'll get to it aoon
<czajkowski> but stuff on say me driving around ireland wouldnt be
<airurando> *soon
<airurando> yeah, I saw how categories could be generated but I have no idea how it works
<airurando> category for LoCo news?
<ebel> it's all about RSS Feeds
<airurando> how do blogs from the planet feed LoCo tagged material into the aggregrator LoCo News category?
<ebel> We could either just have one RSS feed from our website, or try to combine some rss feeds from various members blogs into one feed
<airurando> how do we generate a RSS feed  for the category LoCo News
<airurando> ebel
<airurando> the aggregrator takes all the feeds supplied
<airurando> those feeds are not LoCo specific
<airurando> you explained to me how each blog can provide a specific LoCo related feed
<airurando> I just can't see how these sunset feeds can be handled by the aggregrator
<airurando> *subset
<airurando> ebel if possible I like the idea of trying to combine some rss feeds from various members blogs into oneLoCo News  feed
<airurando> each blog generate a LoCo category and supply the feed for that.
<ebel> you'd need another aggregator
<ebel> and you'd need everyone's blog to generate a separate rss feed per tag
<ebel> I'd be suprised if a lot of blogs didn't have this functionality
<ebel> e.g. here's the feed URL for czajkowski's "Ubuntu-ie" tag: http://www.lczajkowski.com/category/ubuntu/ubuntu-ie-ubuntu/feed/
<ebel> So every blog author will pick their tag that's meaninglyful and we'd use that in the new aggregator
<ebel> that'll then aggregate those feeds into 1 ubuntu-ie feed
<airurando> Yeah, I get that part (I Think :))
<airurando> I was just wondering whether or no we could do if from within the current drupal website
<ebel> maybe
<ebel> if you can create an extra aggregator, then maybe you can
<ebel> ** if you can create an extra aggregator, then you can.
<airurando> I just don't see how that can be done
<airurando> any ideas for an external, open souce, security sensitive, reliable alternative?
<ebel> not really...
<airurando> ok
<airurando> other alternatives
<airurando> anyone with experience of yahoo pipes?
<airurando> yahoo pipes ticks the reliable box.
<ebel> no experience...
<airurando> agenda item for the September meeting methinks.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-07
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<dumb1224> hi
<dumb1224> i'm new to irc and this channel
<dumb1224> can I ask question about my nvidia binary driver?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-08
 * czajkowski does the I GOT A JOB DANCE 
<slashtom> well done!
<ebel> czajkowski: Congratulations!
<slashtom> what's the job?
<czajkowski> project manager ealing with develoeprs getting stuff in on time
<czajkowski> for codegent.com
<czajkowski> 4 month contract
<czajkowski> but means back working
<czajkowski> better salary than last job and dublin job
<czajkowski> so happy
<slashtom> deadly
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtom> in london still?
<czajkowski> clapham common
<czajkowski> so 20 min on the northern line from here straight out
<slashtom> shame, we want you back in dublin
<slashtom> :)
<ebel> cool cool
<czajkowski> heh
<tdr112> great stuff czajkowski
<czajkowski> thanks
<slashtom> tdr112: any news with your job situation?
<tdr112> my boss is coming back tomorrow , so i hope no more late nights
<slashtom> grand, you must remind him that developers are scarce and that there are plenty of other opportunities available
<czajkowski> tdr112: whats the issue with the job ?
<tdr112> czajkowski: lots of late nights , very late nights , and all nights
<czajkowski> tdr112: ahhh so not goo
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> is it a start up company or something
<tdr112> na its just a small place 4 people
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/09/08/rwc-warning/  You have all been warned
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-09
<czajkowski> Aloha
<tdr112> morning
<tdr112> czajkowski: when do you start
<czajkowski> hows ye
<czajkowski> wednesday
<tdr112> nice to have a few days off
<tdr112> busy
<czajkowski> writing up a user manual for a mates site
<czajkowski> should take about 3 weeks
<czajkowski> trying to get it done in 10 days
<tdr112> busy so
<ebel> busy busy
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> and add to that rugby just started
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds  that link should help ye folks
<czajkowski> airurando: ebel ^^
<slashtom> does anyone know best to filter out tweets containing a certain hashtag?
<czajkowski> tweet deck does it
<czajkowski> or just unfollow me
<slashtom> oh, how?
<czajkowski> not sure I dont use it to block #tags sorry
<slashtom> i like following you, but just don't care about the rugby world cup (except for how namibia do)
<czajkowski> but I really dont mind people unfollowing me did a blog post and all about it
<tdr112> can we ban you from irc :)
<czajkowski> eh no
<ebel> it's ok, we accept that czajkowski is a rugby nut
<airurando> czajkowski: thanks for the link.  Saw that.
<airurando> I still don't see how our planet can be integrated with that.
<airurando> our planet covers a wide array of topics
<airurando> I reckon we'll need new loco category specific feeds from all blogs
<airurando> and then some jiggery pokery to mass all those into one feed for the portalfeed
<airurando> @mash
<meetingology> airurando: Error: "mash" is not a valid command.
<airurando> *mash
<airurando> tdr112 do you have any idea how we could do that.
<ebel> @help
<meetingology> ebel: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ebel> fancy
<ebel> @help lolcat
<meetingology> ebel: Error: There is no command "lolcat".
<ebel> :(
<czajkowski> airurando: evryone is in the same boat
<ebel> @help rugby
<meetingology> ebel: Error: There is no command "rugby".
<czajkowski> they just create a category
<czajkowski> and done
<ebel> @help coffee
<meetingology> ebel: Error: There is no command "coffee".
<ebel> :(
<ebel> @help help
<meetingology> ebel: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ebel> @help help help
<meetingology> ebel: Error: There is no command "help help".
<czajkowski> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ebel> @help !help
<meetingology> ebel: Error: There is no command "!help".
<ebel> !help @help
<ebel> Bah, thought we could get both bots to talk to each other. Twould be funny.
<ebel> (Until they become self-aware and try to destroy us obviously)
<airurando> czajkowski aye indeed but there must be a way and some of the hot shots in here should be able to pull it off
<airurando> its just beyond me
<airurando> can we host a second aggregrator on our website?
<czajkowski> airurando: why make it hard, just mail to the lists, if they'd like their blog on the LD, to create a category for the feed and put it on the wiki
<airurando> so it doesn't have to be a single feed for each LoCo?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> we can have one from anyone in here
<czajkowski> and you don't have to be an Ubuntu member
<czajkowski> it's from the team which is approved
<airurando> Ah, I misunderstood.  I'll mail the list about that
<czajkowski> airurando: if you look at the lsit some folks have 2 feeds for their teams from different members
<czajkowski> the LC has to approve all feeds
<airurando> right oh :)
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> that makes things easier
<ebel> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I aim to make your lives as easy as mine
<czajkowski> and mine is complicated
<airurando> czajkowski: I forgot... read the logs this am.  heartiest congrats on the new job.
<czajkowski> thank you
<czajkowski> start on wednesday
<airurando> best of luck with it
<czajkowski> Thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-10
<airurando> morning
<airurando> afternoon
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-11
<Mongey> Long shot, but has anyone canceled Eircom before?
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> enjoying rwc?
<czajkowski> YES :D
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-03
<airurando> zmoylan: thanks for the post to the mailing list!
<zmoylan> no worries.  no feedback so far though...
<airurando> thinking about my reply to it and the previous e-mails
<airurando> yeah.
<zmoylan> it be worth a ubuntu meetup just the same.  even just at the potd
<zmoylan> *it'd
<airurando> think ubuntu-ie needs to regroup
<airurando> potd looks good to me
<zmoylan> even if we can get 3-4 people to breakdown all the little tasks that need doing and keep them going it would help instead of it all falling on one person
<airurando> and meetings and other events at a less frequent level
<zmoylan> when is the next potd?
<airurando> not sure
<zmoylan> haven't been at one in quite a while
<airurando> will keep my mailing list ears open
<airurando> looking forward to skycon12
<zmoylan> hope it goes off well.  had a good time at the one i was at a few years back.
<airurando> no chance you'll make this one?
<zmoylan> a trip to limerick would be a journey too far.
<zmoylan> i can do a days journey but an overnighter... not quite yet
<airurando> pity
<zmoylan> i'm sure it'll bring in the geeks with xkcd author there. :-)
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> we got a ubuntu conference pack for it
<airurando> should be a great weekend
<zmoylan> i wonder if ubuntu needs such things anymore?  everyone knows of it.  the cds are a download away for most.
<airurando> fair point
<airurando> but I do believe it is not universal yet
<airurando> CDs to people at skycon to distribute to people not at skycon
<airurando> if you know what i mean
<zmoylan> wonder how those will work with win8 systems
<airurando> aye
<airurando> scary
<airurando> not sure
<zmoylan> trying to get a new system before win8 comes out.
<airurando> good idea
<zmoylan> suspect that in a year or so it won't be an issue but there could be a year 18 months of crappy non linux compatible systems out there.
<zmoylan> already telling people that i won't touch a box with win8 on it.
<airurando> hope not
<airurando> not that long at least
<airurando> will stick with what I have for a while
<zmoylan> you'll have to experiment with every system to find how to turn off crappy uefi if it's possible on that system.
<airurando> uefi is beyone me.  If ubuntu doesn't work out of the box I'm beat....
<zmoylan> it used to be when linux first came on the scene with live cds that you had to play around in the bios to make it boot from cd.  that put off a lot of people back then.  uefi is much worse.
<airurando> I first encountered linus in 1998-1999 Redhat 5.2
<airurando> *linux
<zmoylan> same here.
<zmoylan> well a little before that but 5.2 was one of the first versions i really played with.
<airurando> I was no more enlightened then then now
<zmoylan> back then it was more complex as linux loved scsi. and scsi was a beast to configure
<airurando> miracle I got RH 5.2 up and running
<zmoylan> it was easy to get running.  it was hard to get running using the best settings for your hardware.
<zmoylan> so it was easy to get vga up and going at 640x480.  but above that could be a challenge.
<airurando> I was jsut lucky with the second hand hardware I had
<zmoylan> second hand hardware was better supported ironically.
<zmoylan> poor nerds couldn't afford the latest and greatest hardware. :-)
<airurando> aye, and v. lucky for me
<airurando> :)
<zmoylan> even now the best graphic cards are supported sporadically.
<zmoylan> but now it's down to the secretiveness of the graphic card companies.
<airurando> takes time to catch up with new stuff
<airurando> reverse engineer adn other lofty stuff
<zmoylan> and also because the companies aren't easy to work with.
<zmoylan> as linus so graphically put it.
<airurando> :)
<airurando> I really feel that ubuntu has turned a corner particularly in relation to unity (I know, not universally accepted)
<zmoylan> linux has come a long way since then.
<airurando> indeed it has
<zmoylan> unity has it's place.  just not as my desktop.
<zmoylan> you saw the stephen fry video from oggcamp?
<airurando> yeah but you is a talented geek
<airurando> me and my like are not
<zmoylan> you shouldn't have to be.
<airurando> exactly
<zmoylan> i believe that a good os can be used by everyone.  linux is that os.
<airurando> but does unity even loosely fit the bill?
<airurando> I think so
<airurando> point;
<airurando> apple control hardware and software
<zmoylan> it's a ui for tablets.  that's good.  but a desktop needs more.
<zmoylan> apple and microsoft are making the same mistake.  and it is a mistake
<airurando> fair point but intuitive is the name of the game
<airurando> unity is intuitive
<zmoylan> not really.  everyone i hear still 'gets used to it' not jumps in with both feet going this is much better.
<airurando> but who are you talking to?
<airurando> other geeks?
<airurando> mr or ms jones on the street?
<zmoylan> with my insomnia i've read the entire web twice :-)
<zmoylan> i see all! :-D
<airurando> :-O
<zmoylan> those on forums, those on twitter, those on irc
<zmoylan> and if any space faring aliens make a comment.  i'll read that too. ;-)
<airurando> most of my friends are on none of those
<zmoylan> i know, but it's still a good cross section.
<airurando> I just put 12.04 on my sisters battered desktop and she is delighted
<zmoylan> well against xp, vista or win7 it's a revelation.
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> indeed
<zmoylan> lighter on resources and less dumb
<airurando> I like the idea of an open source osX equivalent
<airurando> I think that is ideal for the masses
<zmoylan> well osx is signing it's own death warrant.  it's like apple didn't learn from the 80s when they sued everyone then.
<airurando> no argument here
<airurando> oh just realised the time!
<zmoylan> sleep well
<airurando> today is my 43rd birthday!
<airurando> not sleeping yet
<zmoylan> happy birthday!  IN CAPS EVEN.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<airurando> enjoying the chat
<airurando> thanks
<zmoylan> i'm here most evening so just shout if you're bored.
<airurando> will do . hope the hip is behaving!
<zmoylan> should be awake till 0700 or so. :-/
<airurando> :-(
<zmoylan> the hip is still sore.  the insomnia is making it harder to keep active.  still can't sleep longer than 4 hours at a time.
<airurando> what is the medical advice on that?
<zmoylan> on wed i have to drag myself into town to prove to social welfare that i'm still incapable of work.
<airurando> surely something can be done for you?
<zmoylan> went to sleep apnea clinic.  they think it's mostly insomnia but want to arrange a sleep clinic where they study my stats while i sleep. in about 2-3 months seemingly.  still waiting for a date.
<airurando> hmmmm
<airurando> typical
<zmoylan> can't concentrate to read a book.  can't concentrate to learn a new programming language.  memory is a bit fritzy at times.  like you having to remind me to send email.  little things like that.
<zmoylan> normally have photographic memory.  now have wonky memory so have to learn to do everything differently.
<airurando> well if you can't sleep I reckon all that is a given!!!
<airurando> do/can you get any exercise?
<zmoylan> but how do you prove to social welfare you can't sleep?
<airurando> doctor cert?
<airurando> I find after exercise I sleep like a baby
<zmoylan> i get out 3-4 times a week.  now that i am down to one crutch i bought a wheeled shopping trolley.  now i can do all my shopping in 2 trips.  this leaves me 1-2 trips a week just for exercise.
<zmoylan> usually on days i exercise like today. i only sleep 4 hours in a 24 hour period.  on days i don't exercise i can squeeze in a second 4 hour sleep in the afternoon.
<airurando> In my totally uneducated opinion, as much exercise as you can manage would help with sleep
<zmoylan> so sleep or exercise. decisions decisions.
<airurando> no exercise THEN sleep or so i think at least :-)
<zmoylan> but even sleeping 4 hours twice a day isn't the same as sleeping 7-8 hours in one go.  so like a zombie at times. driving me nuts.
<zmoylan> but for exercise i did get to walk down east and west pier on last two sundays.  west pier the last sunday was tough as surface is rougher.
<airurando> aye
<airurando> did that help with sleep?
<zmoylan> no.  only 4 hours sleep that day.
<zmoylan> utterly shattered by time i got home.
<zmoylan> but worth it.
<airurando> :-(
<zmoylan> have to keep pushing new hip.
<zmoylan> build the muscle back up.
<airurando> aye
<zmoylan> might try and do mullens hill tomorrow.  very rough terrain but fantastic view.
<airurando> hope you do and good luck with it.
<zmoylan> haven't been there in a decade.
<zmoylan> take a nice panorama view on 7" tablet
<airurando> go for it
<airurando> :-
<airurando> :-) even
<zmoylan> so doing anything special for birthday?
<airurando> not really
<airurando> at least I'm not working
<zmoylan> get yourself a tech pressie?
<airurando> maybe dinner out in eddie rockets or something like that
<zmoylan> get to see any of the tall ships?
<airurando> yeah a tech pressie of sorts
<zmoylan> oooooh, go on :-)
<airurando> but not really
<airurando> don't get excited
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> a garmin swim
<zmoylan> neat
<zmoylan> ...what is it? :-)
<airurando> did a super sprint triathlon last juse here in athy
<airurando> loved it
<zmoylan> ah, makes sense.  how long is the swim in the triathlon?
<airurando> garmin swim is a watch that will give me date re my pool swimming
<airurando> *data
<zmoylan> have being thinking about pocket watches recently.  nobody is making a modern pocket watch.
<airurando> I will be repeating the super sprint event in 2013 and have a young nephew to beat so I need all the help I can get
<zmoylan> with the larger form factor than a wrist watch they could squeeze in a ton of interesting hardware.
<zmoylan> offer him laxative chocolate just before the event?  :-)
<airurando> it might come to that!
<airurando> nn zmoylan
<zmoylan> trying to remember the name of the aussie extreme race winner who ran in hobnail boots.
<zmoylan> cya
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-04
<tdr112> http://ubuntulife.net/computer-programming-for-all-estonian-schoolchildren/
<tdr112> airurando: you about
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<airurando> tdr112 sorry i missed you earlier
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<czajkowski> how are you keeping
<zmoylan> it's his birthday
<czajkowski> I didnt want to reply on the ml over the thread as I don't feel it's my place as I no longer live there :/
<czajkowski> ohh
<czajkowski> happy birthday airurando
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
<zmoylan> your views on ubuntu are always welcome czajkowski.
<airurando> czajkowski we need you back to whip us into shape
<zmoylan> yup
<czajkowski> well I kinda feel I'd be stepping on toes
<czajkowski> might reply wiht some suggestions
<zmoylan> no worries.  you've done more than enough for ubuntu ireland that your opinion is always valid.
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> ok so after dinner and some emails wil reply
<airurando> great
<zmoylan> and the real question airurando, was there cake? :-)
<airurando> yip....chocolate
<airurando> :-)
<zmoylan> huzzah!
<tdr112> hey airurando happy birthday
<airurando> thanks tdr112
<tdr112> i want to ask you about skycon
<tdr112> i was thinking of booking a place to stay this week
<airurando> aye
<tdr112> what days are you going down
<airurando> not fully up to speed on this but as far as I know if you want to stay out by UL the two closest hotels are Castletroy park anad kilmurry lodge.
<airurando> I'm going down either Friday night or Sat am
<airurando> I'll be staying with my Father out the other side of Limerick
<tdr112> i have stayed in the .travelodge before
<czajkowski> travellodge have a deal as far as I know
<airurando> I reckon the other two I mentioned may be a bit closwe
<airurando> tdr112 there you go
<tdr112> czajkowski: can you get me the details
<airurando> nice one czajkowski
<czajkowski> nit sure they are anywhere yet
<czajkowski> know it was being discussed
<tdr112> the site is tlling me 39
<czajkowski> https://www.facebook.com/events/210614675734295/permalink/220074161455013/
<czajkowski> dont see how it can be cheaper than that
<czajkowski> maybe for the 2 nights
<tdr112> i will ring them in the morning
<czajkowski> ok
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-05
<tdr112> czajkowski: know anyone good with ubuntu servers
<tdr112> having trouble installing on a new box
<tdr112> have asked in ubuntu-server
<czajkowski> tdr112: asking in #ubuntu-server
<czajkowski> loads of folks will help
<tdr112> they are not much help
<tdr112> i might ask again in a while
<czajkowski> hold on a tick
<czajkowski> so in theory you should ask in #ubuntu but dear gods that channel is hard
<tdr112> i have a server problem
<tdr112> but sure i will ask in there too
<czajkowski> yeah but read the topic in -server
<tdr112> i did my server cd wont install
<czajkowski> see my q in -server
<czajkowski> ave to jump on a call shortly but lets try
<tdr112> czajkowski: thanks for trying
<tdr112> i will post to the forum
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> getting answers then
<tdr112> czajkowski: all sorted
<tdr112> thanks
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-06
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-07
<czajkowski> morning
<airurando> hi mokmeister
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-08
<mokmeister> hi all
<mokmeister> and airurando
<mokmeister> better late than never!
<mokmeister> ;)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-09
<airurando> the link in the channel topic for the logs is no longer working.  Should I change it for http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> thought that had been done
<czajkowski> cheers airurando
<czajkowski> airurando: hows you
<czajkowski> see registeration is up for skycon
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> registered yesterday
<czajkowski> yay
<airurando> awaiting e-mail confirmation.
<airurando> :)
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> let me go and poke and send mail
<airurando> ah no rush,
<airurando> assumed they will get to it once the weekend is over
<airurando> gone to whole hos, dinner and all!
<czajkowski> mailed
<airurando> *hog
<airurando> I'm really looking forward to skycon.
<czajkowski> me too
<czajkowski> must book flights soon
<airurando> good stuff
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Stay tuned for details of the Next IRC Meeting || Stay tuned also for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-02
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2516-ubuntu-global-jam-dublin/
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: date and time to be determined || Join us for Ubuntu Global Jam on Sat 14 Sep 13. Details at http://tin.ie/6n ||
<airurando> ebel: slashbel: will you be able to make UGJ?
<slashbel> we should be around
<airurando> :-)
<slashbel> although i haven't used ubuntu for around 2 years now
 * slashbel upgraded the computer at work to Debian ☺
<airurando> slashbel it would be good to see you regardless
<airurando> ;-)
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> thanks again for organising UGJ in TOG
<tdr112> np , I think i will create a google account for us to use to have a hang out with the people we cant make it in person
<airurando> tdr112 i think we already have one.
<airurando> https://plus.google.com/108400071192236560065/posts
<airurando> Andru set it up and added me as a manager a couple of days ago
<tdr112> cool
<airurando> if you have a presence on google I can get Andru to add you as a manager also.
<airurando> do you want that?
<tdr112> notat the moment
<czajkowski> hows folks
<slashbel> hey czajkowski
<zmoylan-len> hi
<airurando> my blogpost entitled "My second experience of the Ubuntu LoCo Team re- approval process. Not as straight forward as the first!" has been reblogged on the LoCo Council Blog :-)
<czajkowski> :)
<tdr112> do you have a link
<airurando> tdr112: the reblog  http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/09/02/loco-team-reblogs-my-second-experience-of-the-ubuntu-loco-team-re-approval-process/
<airurando> and the original http://airurando.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/my-second-experience-of-the-ubuntu-loco-team-re-approval-process-not-as-straight-forward-as-the-first/
<AndrewMcC> czajkowski: Pity you're arriving on the Monday, you'll miss Culture Night the previous Friday. Also the only evening I'll be in Dublin for a long time.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-03
<AndrewMcC> How am I only discovery zsync, and why aren't more publishers using it? :)
<AndrewMcC> s/discovery/discovering/
#ubuntu-ie 2014-09-01
<airurando> evening mokmeister and andru183
<mokmeister> hello airurando , how are you tonight?
<airurando> good mokmeister
<airurando> and you
<airurando> mokmeister: looking at the irc logs I  read your chat with andru183 a while back
<airurando> good stuff
<mokmeister> yes, indeed, I'm grand now, kids are settling back into school, all good!
<airurando> snap
<mokmeister> yeah, we were chatting there the other night
<airurando> kids also settling back now
<airurando> it was good to see andru183 set up
<airurando> reboot the reboot
<mokmeister> twould be good to sort something out for the global jam
<mokmeister> yes indeed! :D
<mokmeister> I think if we came up with some kind of plan for ubuntu-ie, mech the plan with release schedules, it might help organize the whole thing a bit better, what do you think?
<airurando> on that....
<airurando> last reboot I proposed
<mokmeister> mesh rather than mech, is what I meant to say!
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/3319678/size/800
<mokmeister> ok, hang on a sec...
<airurando> only an idea
<airurando> thought it fitted in well with the cadence
<airurando> and was only put forward as a starting point, to be added to or to be further minimised.
<airurando> got no traction on it
<zmoylan-pi> group is too small to get much effort going
<airurando> hi zmoylan-pi
<zmoylan-pi> hey all
<airurando> alas I agree zmoylan-pi
<mokmeister> yep, looks good. What if we were to go with something like that, and then we get anyone interested in participating to agree to do something specific for each event?
<mokmeister> hi zmoylan-pi
<mokmeister> From the smallest seed great things grow! ;)
<mokmeister> and all that!
<zmoylan-pi> trying to raise the profile of ubuntu is difficult when the linux community is wary of it now and the rest of thw world uses windows/mac
<airurando> It's hard to find the right path
<mokmeister> I think if we have agreed actions and targets it might actually work a bit better?
<mokmeister> airurando: True
<airurando> I've been on contact with coderdojo
<airurando> happy to say several dojos around the country have accepted DVDs.
<airurando> I hope to build on that
<mokmeister> airurando: Great!
<airurando> slow burner
<mokmeister> which dojos?
<airurando> let me check
<airurando> Carrick on Suir
<airurando> Claremorris
<airurando> Moville
<airurando> Mountbellew
<airurando> Dungarvan
<airurando> Clonakilty
<airurando> and finally so far.....
<airurando> Ballinamore
<airurando> Oh and of course Athy :-D
<zmoylan-pi> that's some good coverage
<airurando> blog post on the long finger about it
<airurando> CoderDojo central have been very positive and helpful
<airurando> Tried Mens sheds also but no bites there :-(
<zmoylan-pi> aren't mens sheds aimed at older crowd?
<airurando> zmoylan-pi: all me particularly those with lots of time on their hands
<airurando> sometimes they have a techie who refurbishes old machines to sell on for funding
<airurando> zmoylan-pi: all meN particularly those with lots of time on their hands
<zmoylan-pi> so might be below par in terms of knowledge of i.t.
<airurando> the guy here in athy was keen
<airurando> but that may be the exception
<zmoylan-pi> it might take more than just sending dvds
<airurando> zmoylan-pi: i haven't sent DVDs to any mens shed yet
<airurando> only coderdojos that specifically requested them
<mokmeister> airurando: zmoylan-pi I just checked up the men's sheds website and there is a men's shed festival to be held in Dublin in October, I wonder would that be worth sending some DVDs to?
<zmoylan-pi> or even seeing if we could do a talk at?
<mokmeister> Indeed, maybe an install fest or something, show the guys what's involved in putting Ubuntu on refurbed PCs?
<zmoylan-pi> of course installing on uefi is still an unpleasent experience
<airurando> sorry dishwasher duties
<mokmeister> Can't say I've really had the pleasure!
<zmoylan-pi> only the once, ick
<mokmeister> Still messing around with pre-uefi hw
<airurando> mokmeister: you volunteering for that talk?
<airurando> tdr112 you about?
<airurando> mokmeister: could you provide a link to the mens shed festival?
<airurando> zmoylan-pi: with my severe lack of geek creds I put a disclaimer in against uefi
<zmoylan-pi> it may be it's gotten better but once bitten...
<mokmeister> airurando: http://menssheds.ie/2014/08/13/the-international-mens-shed-festival-2014-dublin/
<mokmeister> ermm, I dunno what way I'm fixed for heading to Dublin in October, let me think about it.
<airurando> mokmeister: I like your idea and I've checked my shift pattern.  I am off on 4th of October and I don't know of any family event planned for that day yet.
<mokmeister> What say I am on for it, how do I go about it? Do I just approach the organizers and suggest that I'd like to do a talk on Ubuntu, FOSS and open source?
<airurando> I'd support you
<airurando> John seems to be Irish head
<airurando> he was initially contacted through: info@menssheds.ie<info@menssheds.ie>;
<airurando> and always replied through that e-mail address
<mokmeister> hmmmm, ok
<airurando> IF you are available and IF you can do a talk or man a stand then I'd suggest giving John a buzz on that address
<airurando> zmoylan-pi: what do you think?
<mokmeister> alright, one sec, gotta go afk, coming up to bedtime, will be back soon.
<zmoylan-pi> it's an idea worth thinking about.  even if we come with a standard spiel about linux/foss it might be used at other events?
<tdr112> airurando: yo
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> what do you think about the above?
<airurando> back in a min
<tdr112> i had planned on going to it
<airurando> back again.
<airurando> tdr112:  any interest in supporting a ubuntu initiave as outlined above?
<tdr112> airurando: I am not sure I follow what the idea was to do
<airurando> mokmeister: suggested a possible talk on refurbing older machines with Ubuntu
<airurando> possibly a stand with DVDa
<airurando> DVDs
<tdr112> I can sure help out
<airurando> brill, me to if it pans out
<mokmeister> hiya! I'm back!
<mokmeister> so...
<airurando> mokmeister: read above, are you on?
<mokmeister> just looking at my calender, I don't have anything else on that day....
<mokmeister> Alright so, I suppose the plan of action is like this, let me think...
<airurando> oh..... good
<airurando> do you want to email John with the query?
<mokmeister> ok, I suppose the first thing to do is contact John and see if he is receptive to the idea
<airurando> go for it mokmeister!!
<mokmeister> will do.
<mokmeister> I'll email John and ask if we can set up a stand and maybe either do a talk on ubuntu / foss or do a demo on installing ubuntu on a PC.
<mokmeister> I have a laptop that I could bring with a spare hdd that I could do a fresh install on for the day.
<mokmeister> I could also bring along my nexus 4 and show off ubuntu touch to anyone interested.
<mokmeister> Do we have any existing material for doing a talk?
<airurando> oh
<mokmeister> It shouldn't be too hard to hack something together, I suppose we need to find out how far we can go with our target audience first
<airurando> czajkowski: did many talks
<mokmeister> I'll email John so. Will I send the email onto the mailing list first to see what ye think or will I just go ahead?
<airurando> do you want a copy of my initial verbal gobbly de gook e-mail ( I did put some thought into it and it might make a slide or two)
<airurando> send it on yourself
<mokmeister> ok and ok! :)
<tdr112> cool
<airurando> night all, I hope things pick up soon.
<zmoylan-pi> when the sheep herds are fans... :-p
#ubuntu-ie 2015-08-31
<zmoylan-pi> !weather dublin
#ubuntu-ie 2016-09-08
<nzxtm> hey everyone
<nzxtm> can you guys recommend any other good irish irc channels? anything at all
<tdr112> nzxtm: with Irish people or people that speak Irish
<nzxtm> not one that speaks irish, i doubt that exists! just any irish tech/linux channels
<czajkowski> nzxt_: #linux on the irish lug channel
<czajkowski> cant remember the server but if you google ILUG you'll find it
#ubuntu-ie 2016-09-09
<ebel> morning peoples
<czajkowski> ello
<slashbel> good morning!
<czajkowski> hows things?
<slashbel> grand, are you still in the far north?
<czajkowski> in Oslo till tonight flying back later
<czajkowski> one week at honme and gone again
<czajkowski> conference season fun :)
<slashbel> aye, I remember doing it. Eventually I learned how to make it into a holiday
<nzxtm> mornin
<czajkowski> nzxtm: hoya
<nzxtm> all good. delighted to finally get rid of windows 10
<nzxtm> anyone here have experience working with blockchain?
<tdr112> nzxtm: You could check out some of the hackerspaces, most of them have IRC channels, such as #tog on freenode, There are infosec ones like #2600ie on irc.2600.org
<tdr112> nzxtm: nope, there is a hackathon in Dublin on it soon
<nzxtm> nice, do you know what date. must check it out
<tdr112> https://blockchain-hackathon.com/
<ebel> I don't really follow blockchain things, but TOG has crypto events every now and then?
<nzxtm> TOG?
<nzxtm> thanks
<ebel> nzxtm: TOG is a hackerspace in Dublin www.tog.ie
